# Vizslas, holidays and kennels



## karenbraun (Nov 18, 2009)

My husband and I are thinking about getting a Vizsla, however we have been told they absolutely cannot be kenneled under any circumstances. We are both active people and think we could provide a great home for a Vizsla - especially since I work from home - however we do occasionally take holidays to places where we could not take a dog. Can anyone tell me whether they ever kennel their Vizsla, how well or badly the dog handles it, and if not, what you do with your Vizsla when you go away. Thanks, Karen


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

When I got Reba, her breeder gave us a standing invitation to "kennel" her at their facilities. With "people who know about Vizslas and their need to be with people". I haven't taken them up on the offer yet but it's good to know that I have that as an option if I take a trip without the dogs.


----------



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

Isn't seeing that smiling Vizsla holiday enough? Where would you wanna go without your bestest friend?

I would suggest a neighbor or close relative who owns dogs. Ask them if they could take your V in for a few days.



-Adam


----------



## karenbraun (Nov 18, 2009)

Sadly it is a fact of our life that we have to travel. We are shortly moving to South Africa (from England) and my husband's parents are in Germany. As the Vizsla would come from England leaving it with the breeder won't be an option, and as we don't yet know anyone where we are moving to in South Africa and won't have family in the same city, leaving it with friends or family is not currently an option. Hence the question about kenneling?


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

karenbraun - just check a couple of them out. 

try to find one that lets the dogs play in a community, and doesn't keep them holed up in their cages all day. of course the pup will miss you, but if they receive enough enteraction with people/dogs, they'll still be loveable!

it might be best to hold off until after your vacation to purchase the pup, i wouldn't suggest kenneling your dog as a pup, because they won't have that relationship with you yet ... i think a strong relationship will make all the difference.

we crate our dog while we are at work, and our neighbor comes over every 4 hours to let the puppy out and play ... when i come home at night he's still super excited to see me ... so i think if you have to, you have to!


----------



## williajm (Apr 13, 2009)

Kenneling is not a problem. I know people who trial with vizslas. They have 8 v's, and only keep three in the house at a time. They are on a rotation of course. The biggest thing to remember is that v's are social dogs. That means they need interaction with people or other dogs. If there are other dogs at the kennel you will be fine.


----------



## karenbraun (Nov 18, 2009)

We definately wouldn't kennel a pup. We are just trying to decide whether or not to get a Vizsla given that at times we will have to travel and may have to place the (then adult) Vizsla in a kennel. Thanks for your responses, and always happy to hear more opinions from other Vizsla owners.


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

Nico has been kenneled a few times and liked it. We were able to find a kennel/doggy day care that was once a preschool/day care. The place has doors where the dogs can go inside and outside as they wish and are not placed in their crate from the hours of 7 AM to 7 PM. They also separate dogs based on size (smaller vs larger ones) and activity (social vs nonsocial). 

He always comes home SOOO tired because he basically spends the entire weekend playing and running! 

I think they key would be to find a kennel that has flexibility (if they are located around you). I don't think we'd consider taking Nico anywhere that wouldn't allow all day play.


----------



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

karenbraun said:


> Sadly it is a fact of our life that we have to travel. We are shortly moving to South Africa (from England) and my husband's parents are in Germany. As the Vizsla would come from England leaving it with the breeder won't be an option, and as we don't yet know anyone where we are moving to in South Africa and won't have family in the same city, leaving it with friends or family is not currently an option. Hence the question about kenneling?



Ahh ok. I didn't realize what kind of holiday you were talking about. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

mostly one of us stays, yeah sounds messed up, but me and my older brother don't mind, last year i went to las vegas with my parents while my bro watched the dogs, next time i'll stay, guess we care more about our dogs then going on vacation :/


----------



## Ksperdute (Nov 5, 2009)

We have a 7 month V and go on vacation. We did a weekend trial when we had to go to an out of town wedding. Captain did great and loved it. Next week we are taking him back for a longer stay. But we have no troubles Kenneling him. I think it is all about the Kennel that you take your dog too. I wouldn't take it lightly. We take our V to a women that we know and has a kennel.


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

Has anyone had experience with a kennel in Colorado or Arizona???


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

why not to look for a dog sitting in a private house ? (on Craigs list ?..) or to put an ad that you are looking for one.

This is what I do as a side business and people are loving it.

They bring the dog to our house and he get treated as my own.

you can check the house before leaving him/her and ask for references.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

A few years ago as we thought about my upcoming retirement we decided that we wanted to travel to as many of the national parks as we could. But, then, what would we do with our dogs? (Did not have a V at the time). We have children that would be happy to watch them but the dogs were unhappy without us.

So, we decided that we would take them with us everywhere we go and we bought our motor home (a big 'un) and now we take the puppies along. The dogs love traveling and seeing new places. The only down side is having to take the pooper scooper along a well.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

V's can handle being kenneled very well, so being told that they "absolutley cannot be kenneled" is an erroneous statement. Mine have been kenneled at various times for up to 4 weeks, a trip to Australia, with no ill effects.
However, I have found home pet sitting services to be a better solution. I used to hire the girl across the street to watch the dogs for me, and I must say that they ate quite well with her in charge ;D, . I had told her that if they weren't eating she could make them a PBJ sandwich, or even feed them ham. I got home and the dogs were still expecting me to make them PBJ sandwiches.


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

We have used a doggie daycare from time to time for an overnight stay, but it is not really an option for longer vacations. Our vet also doesn't recommend using it because he has seen bites and injuries when dogs are allowed to interact. He recommended a long-established kennel in another town and we tried it out for a weekend night, but it was a disaster. Each dog had a large indoor and outdoor area to use, but they were separated from each other by fencing. She went crazy alone at night trying to get out and they pretty much told us not to bring her back. She's fine in her crate alone at night and occasionally for long stretches during the day, but this was too much. I hesitate to ask relatives or friends to keep her because they won't have opportunities to get her much exercise, houses aren't dog proofed, etc. Maybe there is an opportunity for a vizsla baby sitting co-op?


----------

